# New pix of Nora and company



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

This big group of does and youngsters got moved to a bigger tank last night. The little ones are actually off of Nibbles, the sire of the others and one of the older girls who has been placed with a yellow tri buck. Nora treats them as if they were her own as she was still lactating.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

very pretty.Think I'll steal the name Nora for my next bulldog.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

So pretty! The one with curly fur, is it a texel??


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

They are soo cute, id love to get my hands on some of them.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks guys!

About that LH curly baby; I really don't know. I guess texel would fit the look. As I said before, i never tried to breed for curly or long hair, but I seemed to have gotten both mixed in the tris I got at the start. That little one is the longest curliest hair ever in my mousery, and that's why the extra pix of it. I should have sexed the little bugger before the coat got so long and curly.


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

Love the babies at 2 and 4


----------

